# VACUUM SEALERS



## gary s (Feb 2, 2017)

I never had a Vacuum Sealer till about 4 years ago, Wow was I changed. Never crossed my mind about getting one I just used the Ole Zip-Lock bag and Straw method. But after I got one, I don't see how I did without one for so long.

Mine gets used at least once a week, sometimes more,

Probably the best gadget or toy you should have is a Vac Sealer The uses are endless

Just my 2 cents worth

Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep I agree, We have a food saver can't remember what model but it has been great for us. I am thinking of getting a commercial sealer, I just haven't told the wife yet......


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 2, 2017)

Gary,

I remember us sharing stories about sucking air from Ziploc bags...along this line "I don't need no frickin foodsaver". The best time was when baging raw chicken LOL

A co-worker kept insisting I borrow his machine when he heard me talking about 10lbs of smoked fish, 25lbs of smoked sausage, etc.


It didn't take me long to decide to get one after that...

Two years later ...I am like you ....I use it all the time: leftovers, to freeze coffee beans, to warm food (in hot water).

After I bought it I would take it into the basement after every use. But it gets used so often ...so I just leave it now on the table in the dining room (wife not happy about it).


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2017)

Here is a funny story for you, I was talking to one of our neighbors and vacuum sealers came up, I said I was glad I finally got a new one, She said what kind did you have before I said Zip-locks and a straw and the old suction device was worn out. And besides that I'm tired of sucking up all that Chicken Juice. Should have seen the look on her face.

Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Gary that's good..... Co-workers are looking at me funny now.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 2, 2017)

gary s said:


> I never had a Vacuum Sealer till about 4 years ago, Wow was I changed. Never crossed my mind about getting one I just used the Ole Zip-Lock bag and Straw method. But after I got one, I don't see how I did without one for so long.
> 
> Mine gets used at least once a week, sometimes more,
> 
> ...


Amen to vacuum sealers.  I store about 130-150 pounds of hunted game each year and it comes out fresh from the package even a year later.

I do have to say getting a good vacuum sealer is very key.  They are notorious for crapping out or working well for a short period of time and then never really doing so well afterwards.  I dealt with that problem and went to the Weston Pro 2100 and never looked back, it really sucks! ... in a good way :D


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 3, 2017)

Definitely the food saver game saver model own 2 one for the truck for hunting and fishing trips and one for the house for sous vide cooking and freezer packing meat they really earn their keep as far as I'm concerned


----------



## okie362 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just bit the bullet and bought a chamber vac from Lisa.  Couldn't be happier.  Going from the suction vac to a chamber vac is akin to going from ziploc and straws to a suction vac.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2017)

Amen brother!

A must have accessory!

Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2017)

Funny thing is, after you get one you will say to your self "I should of had one years ago"

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 3, 2017)

gary s said:


> Funny thing is, after you get one you will say to your self "I should of had one years ago"
> 
> Gary


Great minds....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 3, 2017)

Okie362 said:


> Just bit the bullet and bought a chamber vac from Lisa.  Couldn't be happier.  Going from the suction vac to a chamber vac is akin to going from ziploc and straws to a suction vac.


My answer to that is: I don't need no stinkin' chamber sealer.

P.s. read my first entry in this thread


----------



## bellaru (Feb 3, 2017)

Gotta love it


----------



## cmayna (Feb 3, 2017)

I love both of my sealers.  last night, vacuum sealed some lemon juice ice cubes that I created from a recent lemon bush harvest.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 3, 2017)

I think I have the cheapest- most bottom of the line Seal-a-Meal there is. I really wish it would crap out so I could get a better one! It was a gift years ago, and it just keeps on going and it works good for what it is.I've been eying that VacMaster Duo 550. Guess I am going to have to have a  talk, and come to an understanding with Santa next year...


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

I just checked out the Weston site and see the have a decent priced chamber sealer, I may have to look into this more, Start the research for this fall.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 3, 2017)

I had a food saver,, ok but kept overheating,,, just bought the vacmasters pro350 from Lisa,,, OMG what a difference,,,, Got to have them for sure!! 

Yep use them all the time,,, like a designated stuffer,,, once you get one you go "Wowza,,, Why didn't I get this alot sooner" LOL


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Well I just looked up vacmaster as well Sounds like a good product line. Now I need to research these 2 and get some ideas...... I remember hearing Lisa's name a few times and I may have looked up the site. But for the life of me I can't remember. Can anyone put in touch with her or her site? Thx. in advance.


----------



## bobjr21w (Feb 3, 2017)

I just purchased a Weston Pro 1100. It is a sweat machine. We sealed about 75' this last weekend with not issues. mostly all sausage, sticks, and brawts.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 3, 2017)

Search this, it's the title to a thread 
Vacuum Sealer Bags & Supplies - Discount Coupon


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Thx. For the link Bellaru. Just saved.


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 3, 2017)

That vacmaster looks like the real deal I may get one ,anyone have the vacmaster 380 and know if it's better than the food saver ?


----------



## tripleq (Feb 4, 2017)

cluckinchicken6 said:


> That vacmaster looks like the real deal I may get one ,anyone have the vacmaster 380 and know if it's better than the food saver ?


Hands down No comparison. Its in a hole nudda class. I prefer the vacmaster to the Wesson because the location of the vacuum pickups, with them not being in the bottom of the moisture tray, you are less likely to get it gummed up.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2017)

cluckinchicken6 said:


> That vacmaster looks like the real deal I may get one ,anyone have the vacmaster 380 and know if it's better than the food saver ?



Not even a comparison. It's like comparing a Gremlin to a Ferrari. 

I owned  one of the original food saver vacsealers for over 20years. It was great, but died. I was gifted anew one and it sucked, as in didn't work. Was only able to seal 3-5 bags in a row before its overheat and not work. 

I purchased the VacMaster pro 380 and it is a great machine. The 16" width is great. You can seal multiple small bags at a time or one large bag. No overheating issues so you can just keep sealing. 

Using the ultra bags from Lisa I've had no failures.


----------



## angioman (Feb 4, 2017)

I purchased a VacMaster VP215 to seal my smoked bacon, smoked meat, etc. Packed 100s of bags and work flawlessly. Purchased online from www.homebutcher.com but amazon has it too. Get the 215 model as it has an oil packed motor. It is more quiet and last longer. Very good product. If I didn't have it, I would buy it again. Forget the suction sealers. Amazon has a cheaper brand vacuum chamber sealer if price is your main concern. Forget the ribbed bags, chamber sealer can use any plastic bag and it will look professional. 













IMG_20160619_123947.jpg



__ angioman
__ Feb 4, 2017


















IMG_20160619_124352.jpg



__ angioman
__ Feb 4, 2017


















IMG_20160619_133512.jpg



__ angioman
__ Feb 4, 2017


----------



## angioman (Feb 4, 2017)

Bite the bullet and buy a chamber sealer. Seal a few things, sell them to help pay for the initial cost of the sealer. Once paid for, never sell a thing again. Sit back and enjoy your chamber seller forever.


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yea chambers aren't really great for the stuff I do most long fillets of fish or full racks of ribs I couldn't justify buying one big enough to do that kind of stuff I went ahead and got that vacmaster 380 hopefully it's as good as everyone says


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 5, 2017)

But now that I see that marinate mode makes me think that maybe if I do a slightly wet cure on a piece of meat I could maybe get the cure to get into the meat faster instead of injecting and possibly being more even


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

If you're going to buy a VacMaster buy it from Lisa. She is a member and a sponser here. Every month she posts a discount code for SMF members. 

Chamber sealers are nice but like you I vacuum pack larger cuts and fillets and the machine I would need to do that is to big and not in my budget. 

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/?gclid=CPC3sd-Z-dECFU9efgodK0sLCA#2556

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124305/vacuum-sealing-discount-for-all-members


----------



## tripleq (Feb 5, 2017)

cluckinchicken6 said:


> Yea chambers aren't really great for the stuff I do most long fillets of fish or full racks of ribs I couldn't justify buying one big enough to do that kind of stuff I went ahead and got that vacmaster 380 hopefully it's as good as everyone says


It is, I have both and while the chamber sealer is cool and I love it. The 380 is faster than the 320 and gets used more. There are tricks to the 380 if your doing something moist, like fold up a paper towel and put it in the bag just outside the seal bar. I use to do this but in reality now I just let it ride if its only moist and wipe out the trap area in between jobs.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 5, 2017)

Good info and reviews, Thx dirtsailor for the link I will mark this for when I am ready.


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 9, 2017)

Are you saying the vacmaster 380 comes with a let it ride button if so I will be pleased because that's my curing and smoking motto it just so happens that I'm smoking 14 lbs of ham tomorrow and my vacmaster should be here too hopefully I'll let it ride and the ham will be done and my vacmaster will show up at the same time


----------

